# What is 'Intel Management @ Security Status'?



## st2shaw (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi all

Sometimes (about maybe 5 times already), on my notebook, this window appears with the Title 'Intel Management & Security Status' but the rest is blank and I can't close the window at all. I try Control+Alternate+Delete and nothing happens. I'll have to leave it until I'm done and shut down my notebook.

Just now, this window appear and there was some info

On the tab General, Service Status - 
Intel Active Management Technology (Intel AMT) - Unconfigured
Intel Trusted Platform Module (Intel TPM) - Operational

This window message Titled - 'Intel Management & Security Status' What is this?

Kindly help me understand this, do I need to do anything? Thanks!


----------

